# 240SX splash shield cutting



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

This post is in response to questions about how to modify the 240SX (all years and models) splash shield to accomodate the 280mm rotor.
Modifying the splash shield is easy.
This is a picture of the cutting of the splash shield (a.k.a. dust shield, shieldy thingy, etc.) The splash shield has a lip that needs to be cut to accomodate the larger Sumitomo 280mm rotor. 







[/URL][/IMG] 
Notice how he's cutting the lip off of the splash shield. He's using an air rotoloc cutting tool, but a sawzall will work fine. In fact, I don't think there's anything for which a sawzall wouldn't work.

Here's a pic of the splash shield with the lip removed, ready to accomodate the beastly rotor.







[/URL][/IMG] 

After modifying the splash shield, the 240SX is ready for the 300ZX/Q45 big brake conversion.

Thanks to ImportNut for "The Definitive 300ZX Brake Swap!" pictures and walkthrough available at http://importnut.net/300zxbrakeswap.htm .


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I just used a bolt cutter and tore the shit out of them....


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> I just used a bolt cutter and tore the shit out of them....


The spray of sparks always adds to my self-esteem.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> The spray of sparks always adds to my self-esteem.


I think i'm just going to take my shields off anyway, the 2 back ones fell off already anyway, it's not like it really protects anything anyway!
I'll be PM'ing you sometime next week to arrange shipping Brian!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

EDIT:Crap, nevermind.


----------

